# Horrid Vagina Smell?



## MMXIV (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm dying. Bella is the cutest red head golden (she's 8 months) but recently her vagina smells so horrid. Like to the extent of making me open all the windows in the house AND a fan. It's impossible. What is causing this? Needing a bath, type of medicine? Anything?? Thanks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

is she showing signs of heat? swollen vulva?
That is my first guess.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Are you sure it's not her anal glands?? That would be open-the-windows stinky.

When my girl was in heat, she did not smell..


----------



## MMXIV (Sep 10, 2013)

Jennifer1 said:


> is she showing signs of heat? swollen vulva?
> That is my first guess.


How does a swollen vulva look like? This is Bellas.
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

She could have vaginitis or a UTI. Assuming she is clean and not rolling in anything stinky outside, I would have the vet check her out.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I would get her to the vet ASAP. Something is not right, and it's possible she has a vaginal infection called pyrometra, which can be fatal. I don't think it's common in youg females, but I wouldn't risk waiting. 

Hope you'll let us know how she is.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Aren't you also concerned she might be pregnant--please get her to a vet.


----------



## MMXIV (Sep 10, 2013)

I've scheduled an appointment. Thanks guys.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Any update? Wondering how your girl is doing....


----------



## MMXIV (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi everyone. Just came back from the vets. Bella is not pregnant. Which is music to my ears.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MMXIV (Sep 10, 2013)

She is doing great. Nails clipped, bath, no smelliness. It's been a good day!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Glad to hear she is doing well. Please do reconsider leaving her outside (even in an x-pen) so you don't end up with an oopsie litter with multiple baby daddies.


----------



## MMXIV (Sep 10, 2013)

SheetsSM said:


> Glad to hear she is doing well. Please do reconsider leaving her outside (even in an x-pen) so you don't end up with an oopsie litter with multiple baby daddies.


I bought a crate now. She loves it. 1st day she had an accident inside the crate but 2nd day she loves it. Sometimes she even goes by herself and sits inside. It's right by my room so no more howling.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MMXIV (Sep 10, 2013)

Vet told me to give her these:
Calcium D3F tablets
Folic Acid tablets
& Materna syrup



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

MMXIV said:


> Hi everyone. Just came back from the vets. Bella is not pregnant. Which is music to my ears.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Did vet say if anything was wrong? Glad she's not preggers...


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Glad she is not pregnant! What was the smell?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kylie's Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

What is causing the smell? Did the Vet give you any indication?


----------



## robinrd (Oct 30, 2012)

Did she have an infection? Just wondering what the vet said was wrong?


----------

